# The Gamekeepers Cottage,Shropshire,Jan 13



## skankypants (Jan 5, 2013)

THE GAMEKEEPERS COTTAGE
SHROPSHIRE
JANUARY 2013


No history on this place at all,visited with "baboon",this place is a little gem,was very hard to find...although being almost empty,it still has bags of character,,,roughly built around 16th century....Baboon and myself did find a suprise in the form of 2 rotten animal carcases on the floor of the cottage,which we imagine have been there for many years....random bones poking out around the ground around the house was also a common find....here are a few shots...




























































































Thanks for looking...​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely little place. But where's the animal/bones pics? 

And check the awsome roof!

I know a few people have been posting old reports lately, but ''JANUARY 1213'' - thats well old


----------



## skankypants (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheers UE-OMJ..


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 5, 2013)

Looked a really interesting explore, we're there birds nests in that coup ? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 6, 2013)

Cracking find that


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 6, 2013)

Blimey that's properly old! Nice find cheers for sharing!


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 6, 2013)

What a lovely find,from the thickness of that roof I wonder if there's a thatched one hiding under the corrugated iron.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 6, 2013)

ooh, i like this, you are right, loads of character, thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats old,great pics.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow liking that one, looks ace, thanks for shraring


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 6, 2013)

Aww, thats a lovely little place! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like a superb building from the outside, Love the little bird house on the side.


----------



## shatners (Jan 6, 2013)

Lovely old place that mate... looks like somthing from the Australian Outback with that courigated metal roof 

Must have taken some finding!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

That place is ancient!

Definitely the oldest site I've seen on here...

Thanks for the report.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 6, 2013)

nice one! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice find ,do like the old buildings .


----------

